# This is what a DEXA X-Ray Absorption Body Composition Scan looks like...



## Cashout (Aug 2, 2012)

DEXA 4 Factor Body Composition Analysis is the most accurate form of body composition analysis. It uses Xray technology to account for muscle tissue, bone, fat, and H20 in one's body composition. Our DEXA here on campus is the most advanced model made by GE and costs about 4 million bucks. 

Below is my scan from today - the end of my summer diet.

Today's body fat is 5.2%







Photo from today's training session.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 2, 2012)

Dude that's insane.


----------



## DF (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn, Cashout your looking huge & ripped to the bone!   5.2% bf is insane.


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 2, 2012)

very immpresive!!


----------



## Oenomaus (Aug 2, 2012)

[Insert non homosexual bro on bro comment here]


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2012)

Now that's some cool stuff right there.. What campus is that at?


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats a pretty neat piece of equipment you got there


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 2, 2012)

5.2? FML you sexy maniac fucker


----------



## HH (Aug 2, 2012)

Very cutting edge technology,insane how it progresses every year. To think, in the next year or 2 this will be completely obsolete. Very neat


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2012)

oh my lord:-0


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 2, 2012)

Some cool shit man..


----------



## beasto (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea that is some really cool shit right there. 4 million dollar piece of equipment that's some bad ass shit. Wish I could get one of those done. Lookin good bro!!!


----------



## BigFella (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't care what technology you're using, Cash. I just care that you're a very inspiring bastard!

Absolutely awesome! You now have to renew your avatar . . .


----------



## BigFella (Aug 2, 2012)

Jenner said:


> oh my lord:-0


Yeah, Jenner. I thought you'd like that!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 2, 2012)

haha nice subtle way to say "Yeah I'm ripped and I've got the paperwork to prove it, look at me bitches" LOL jk looking good Cash, but you didn't need to hear anyone say that to know


----------



## Cashout (Aug 2, 2012)

I like the DEXA scan as a measurement instrument because of its accuracy. 

In my experience, one's bodyfat is the single most inaccurately report number in all of bodybuilding. Guys always think they are lower than what that actually are.

I've put hundreds of guys in the DEXA who would stand there and tell me their body fat was such-and-such.

Typically, guys underestimate their bodyfat by about 3-5%.

Most guys think if they can see an ab their at 10% or less. That is typically wrong. When I scan them and they come back at 14% they are just stunned and the machine must be wrong.....

Interestingly, girls overestimate their body fat by about the same 3-5%


----------



## vorcellian (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey, any chance you can upload the scan again?  I'm curious to see what it looks like. 

Does that 5.2% include essential body fat (at nerve endings, around organs, etc.) or not?


----------



## Cashout (Jun 8, 2013)

vorcellian said:


> Hey, any chance you can upload the scan again?  I'm curious to see what it looks like.
> 
> Does that 5.2% include essential body fat (at nerve endings, around organs, etc.) or not?



Weird. File is still in same location. Anyhow, fixed now.

Yes - the body is completely scanned using MI technology.


----------



## 11Bravo (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for making me feel fat Cashout.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2013)

what a stud muffin! lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd pay alot of money to have that build .. To bad it's not that easy


----------



## goodfella (Jun 9, 2013)

Cashout said:


> DEXA 4 Factor Body Composition Analysis is the most accurate form of body composition analysis. It uses Xray technology to account for muscle tissue, bone, fat, and H20 in one's body composition. Our DEXA here on campus is the most advanced model made by GE and costs about 4 million bucks.
> 
> Below is my scan from today - the end of my summer diet.
> 
> ...



Everything in this post is amazing.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 9, 2013)

Great physique!  Well balanced and proportionate.  That dexa4 machine is pretty damn cool. Where can a normal person off the street go and get a read on one of those? Maybe POB can buy me one for his birthday.


----------



## ken Sass (Jun 9, 2013)

i call bullshit if that was cashout you would see the large s on his chest and his cape


----------



## Cashout (Jun 9, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Great physique!  Well balanced and proportionate.  That dexa4 machine is pretty damn cool. Where can a normal person off the street go and get a read on one of those? Maybe POB can buy me one for his birthday.



I'm at large research university with a top tier kinesiology program and most of those type of programs have DEXAs. Look there if you are near a university. They will typically charge a fee for a scan.


----------



## Cashout (Jun 9, 2013)

ken Sass said:


> i call bullshit if that was cashout you would see the large s on his chest and his cape



Nah, I'm a Marvel guy not DC so not S or cape.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jun 9, 2013)

putting 99% of us mortals to shame.  Sign my wrist wraps?


----------



## Jada (Jun 9, 2013)

:-0 ! Lookin great cash!


----------



## Braw16 (Jun 9, 2013)

Looking really good bro wow


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jun 9, 2013)

You need a 5.2 oval sticker on your vehicle.       I keep seeing those oval stickers on everyone's vehicle for their marathon time.  you could start a new craze.  lol.  







I see a whole lotta hard work in that pic.. congrats


----------

